# A shiny new BHM



## aquaesulis (Sep 10, 2007)

hey everyone... looking forward to participating in this exciting community!! here's some photos of me to acquaint yourselves with


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 10, 2007)

You are absolutely adorable! Love the pic by the tree.  

Welcome to the boards!!!


----------



## Kiki (Sep 10, 2007)

What a feast for my eyes! I :smitten: these pics! Welcome to the boards, aquaesulis! Hope you'll stick around and join in the shenanigans.


----------



## Love.Metal (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome!!

What wonderful pictures, you really are handsome!! :smitten: Such a sweet smile, and great body... 

I wish I would've bumped into you while I was in Bath!! :doh: 

Welcome, and enjoy!

-Sarah


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow. Gorgeous. 

*drools*


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 10, 2007)

Big all over, thick legs, soft belly, strong jaw, blue eyes?  You're cute. 

-Qit


----------



## aquaesulis (Sep 10, 2007)

lol thanks everyone!! Love.Metal... you probably wouldn't have missed me in Bath haha


----------



## scarcity (Sep 10, 2007)

If you don't know it already... you're incredibly handsome and well built. [Achtung! Smiley madness ahead] :wubu: :eat2: :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 10, 2007)

aquaesulis said:


> hey everyone... looking forward to participating in this exciting community!! here's some photos of me to acquaint yourselves with



what a hottie


thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## supersoup (Sep 10, 2007)

marry me.

k thanks.


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Sep 10, 2007)

This guy is a fake.

Here's the Biggercity profile the pics are taken from: www.biggercity.com/socalbigguy

He's gay, lives in the US and has had his profile on there including pictures for ages. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news ladies. Who says gays like me hanging around here don't serve a purpose eh?


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 10, 2007)

Aw, rats! 

Of course, I shoulda known, what with that photo of him under a _redwood_ tree... :doh: 

-Qit


----------



## supersoup (Sep 10, 2007)

hahaha, you sir, are rad.

i'd still add him to my husband harem though.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 10, 2007)

chubloverUK86 said:


> This guy is a fake.
> 
> Here's the Biggercity profile the pics are taken from: www.biggercity.com/socalbigguy
> 
> He's gay, lives in the US and has had his profile on there including pictures for ages. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news ladies. Who says gays like me hanging around here don't serve a purpose eh?





bummer...he's nice eye-candy though


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 11, 2007)

Eh, not so much a fake as a possible mistake; he didn't say he was interested or looking, after all. The one confusing thing is why the hoo-hah he put "Bath, UK" on his location.

Yours truly,

The well-fed,

Wanderer


----------



## Red (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm confused as to why I can see a face hovering next to his belly it the first pic, real person or not, I've either had one too many beers or it's a spooky apparition....


----------



## pattycake (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe he moved to the UK? He never said he was straight or that he was a UK native. That said, it could be someone using stolen pics of a gay BHM who's none the wiser!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 11, 2007)

Awwww crapsticks Red...now I see it too....

Blah...now it's all spooky like and fake...*sigh*


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, if you read his profile on the link I provided, he makes no mention of the UK and actually states plans for getting a room-mate where he's living now.

Just seems a bit fishy really. Like I say, I'm sorry if I'm wrong, but I've become very jaded the things like this, especially in this sort of community, it's all too common. When things don't add up you check your calculations, but sometimes the numbers are just well and truly wrong.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Sep 11, 2007)

Red said:


> I'm confused as to why I can see a face hovering next to his belly it the first pic, real person or not, I've either had one too many beers or it's a spooky apparition....


 
Looks like Herr Governator's face reflecting on the fire place


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Sep 11, 2007)

Red said:


> I'm confused as to why I can see a face hovering next to his belly it the first pic, real person or not, I've either had one too many beers or it's a spooky apparition....



BaH!!! Thats fucking weird! Its like Tom Hanks...


----------



## itsjustme (Sep 11, 2007)

It looks like data from star trek. There must be a tv behind him.


----------



## bigguysocal (Sep 13, 2007)

aquaesulis said:


> hey everyone... looking forward to participating in this exciting community!! here's some photos of me to acquaint yourselves with




This user stole my pictures from a gay website called biggercity!!!!!!

this is online identity theft!!!


----------



## bigguysocal (Sep 13, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> You are absolutely adorable! Love the pic by the tree.
> 
> Welcome to the boards!!!



this user stole my pics, Im the real person in the photos


----------



## bigguysocal (Sep 13, 2007)

this dude is a fake, he stole my pics from another website, I live in Long BEach CA!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 13, 2007)

bigguysocal said:


> this dude is a fake, he stole my pics from another website, I live in Long BEach CA!!!



Well, that certainly settles our little semi-controversy. Thanks, bigguysocal. Sorry it happened, but thank you for filling us in.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 13, 2007)

bigguysocal said:


> this user stole my pics, Im the real person in the photos



Well welcome to you, and I'm sorry someone did that.

People suck.

Gay, straight, UK, SoCal, whatever, I stand by my original assessment. You're adorable. The person that stole the pics...bet he's totally not adorable.

Can you solve the mystery for us...the one about the floating head in the tree pic.

It'd be much appreciated.


----------



## lizzy (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Love to see much more of you in the future.


----------



## bigguysocal (Sep 13, 2007)

oh yeah lol... the floating head.... directly behind me is a big screen television, and then next to me is a firplace with a marble surface, the face is a reflection of the tv off of the marble fireplace... right place right time i guss... lol




BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Well welcome to you, and I'm sorry someone did that.
> 
> People suck.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigguysocal (Sep 14, 2007)

HA! you were right, im actually the real person that was in the pics... interesting how the pics all of a sudden disappeared and the user removed his profile pic... Im happy to send anyone that would like them pics of myself for trade of course.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 14, 2007)

OK, drama over, poster is banned. Thread being closed.


----------

